# temperature for water-cooled processor



## 77kissko77 (Feb 4, 2009)

hi..i just bought a new pc case with water cooling system (thermaltake armor+ LCS)..im new into watercooling so i would like to know what should be the temperature (idle and load) for water-cooled processor intel core 2 quad q6600 2.4ghz..thanx for reply


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to water cooling
my dual core are running at 25C which is about the outside temp at present
on a 40C day they are around 33-35C during normal surfing but i have lenthy tubes going to a dual fans unit that sits on top of the case which is not the ideal setup


----------



## 77kissko77 (Feb 4, 2009)

my processor is running at 24C (idle) and at 37C (load)...i dont know if its good for water cooling kit..also, in my opinion, cpu runs little hotter while load thn i expected..processor is not overcloced


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the spread of temps look normal for a thermaltake w/c system they are at the lower end of the spectrum price wise
top end are very expensive
http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/coolers/display/16watercooling.html


----------

